# Transfer from CS to Non CS



## praetorian05 (Jun 2, 2019)

Looking for anyone that has transferred from a civil service department to a non civil service department. I have been with my current department for 11 years now and I am contemplating making the move to a town that has left civil service. The main reason is the location. Closer to family life and more time with kids etc.
Now obviously these are questions to ask the new department but I was looking for any personal experiences people on here might have.
- did you lose your civil service status once you moved to a non civil service status? I know with this department specifically anyone who was hired before they dropped Civil Service still kept their Civil Service status.
- regarding the pension, this town has since moved new hires to a best of the last 5 years average upon retirement. Currently with my job I am grandfathered into best of three years. I am wondering since I am already in the pension system if I would be able to keep my current status. The two departments are in different counties however*.

Also, anyone who has transferred. Were you allowed to come in at a higher step in your new department or did they start you at the bottom? Transfer any sick time in or anything like that?

If anyone has any general advice about a move like this I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

The new pension of 5 year average is the new state law after 2012. You’re grandfathered in because you are employed before that date. The pension has absolutely nothing to do with the town.You will not have any seniority in new department and they may bring you at a higher step depending on their CBA. You will also have 5 years CS to go somewhere else if you decide to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praetorian05 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I was not aware of the pension law change.


----------



## btoc343 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello I did they exact opposite...went from non civil service dept to a civil service dept eight years ago. They started me out at top step patrolman rate (which for me was $7/ hr raise) I ended up losing a week of vacation time which wasn't the end of the world. Since they gave me the higher pay rate I didn't really press the vacation issue.. as far as retirement I didn't lose anything as I remained in the same county, but I have heard rumors that some people have not been able to transfer their time from one county to another, but I don't think it should really matter


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Time transfers from any county to another. What doesn’t transfer now is for example if you were a campus cop or dispatcher and now went to municipal you no longer get 1-1 time transfer. They pro-rate your time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

